
Squid-like drone an underwater bomb made to attack warships, alone or in a swarm - DemiGuru
https://taskandpurpose.com/sea-hunting-autonomous-reconnaissance-drone-vide
======
2rsf
really cool as a concept, but AFAIK torpedoes need huge amount of explosives
[0] since ships are very tough targets, being in a swarm would not help since
you need to concentrate the energy to one place.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torpedo#Use_by_various_navies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torpedo#Use_by_various_navies)

